# in Detroit looking to start the Detroit puck movement back



## jukkavassar (Jun 24, 2016)

Looking to start some short of punk band. In Detroit. Detroit crust kids?


----------



## Ramon Vagabundo (Jul 18, 2016)

Hey, i just got back up to Detroit where im based (currently squatting a vacant property on southwest side) avid traveler, would love to link up for a smoke and chat, you in detroit?


----------



## jukkavassar (Jul 19, 2016)

I know of a good place you can stay in ferndale outside of detroit


----------



## Ramon Vagabundo (Jul 19, 2016)

thanks for your humanism; but Ferndale is a little too gentrified for my liking. Do you smoke 420? I could meet you in ferndale sometime though or if you came in the city


----------



## jukkavassar (Jul 20, 2016)

Yeah dudeeee


----------



## Ramon Vagabundo (Jul 20, 2016)

When I was a teenager we would sleep on the building tops of hamtramck and do yoga on the rooftop of the old train station. We would camp for days in the forests of bell isle. Now that midtown detroit is getting gentrified a lot of that culture has gone southwest, just passed mexican village.

The best kept secret and perhaps the best lifestyle for a vagaond/squatter/wanderlust is Springwells Village, one of the neighborhoods in southwest detroit.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 22, 2016)

Ramon Vagabundo said:


> The best kept secret and perhaps the best lifestyle for a vagaond/squatter/wanderlust is Springwells Village, one of the neighborhoods in southwest detroit.



i can't say exactly when (probably spring/summer next year) but i'm interested in checking out detroit for squatting, so i'm curious to know what's so great about springwells?


----------



## Ramon Vagabundo (Jul 23, 2016)

Hi Matt, Springwells is a vibrant latin neighborhood, but its right by Delray.. essentially to answer your question the southwest part of detroit is on the river with tons of flat industrial spaces that are vacant, its an eclectic and transient culture. Cheap cost of living and lots of fresh mexican grocery marts


----------



## jukkavassar (Aug 6, 2016)

I live outside of the D I'll be here so I'll have to check It put also


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 9, 2016)

Ramon Vagabundo said:


> Hi Matt, Springwells is a vibrant latin neighborhood, but its right by Delray.. essentially to answer your question the southwest part of detroit is on the river with tons of flat industrial spaces that are vacant, its an eclectic and transient culture. Cheap cost of living and lots of fresh mexican grocery marts



thanks for the info man, i'll definitely check it out when i get there!


----------

